# Starduster turtledeck



## jetnut (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm thinking about building a plywood turtledeck for my Stardustertoo, does anyone have any experience doing this? I've looked at Steen's deck and looks like it might work on my plane, I'd like to do it my self.


If anyone has any suggestions, plans or experience in this I'd like to hear about it. 


Thanks


----------

